
Quantum cognition via neural qubits in human brain - cpheinrich
https://arxiv.org/abs/1508.05929
======
cpheinrich
While any proposal for finding quantum computing in the brain should be met
with skepticism, this paper by a very well respected physicist does an
excellent job of exploring one possible route to quantum computing in the
brain. It will be up to experiments to add strength to, or disprove, this
claim.

